# Phowler Boats - New Products



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One of our sponsors, Phowler Boats, has a new line of blinds and accessories available. Literally anything that can be customized for a boat can be done at the factory...cool stuff.

*New Blinds:*

http://www.phowlerboatcompany.com/?page_id=149

*Accessories:*

http://www.phowlerboatcompany.com/?page_id=35

Check it all out at Phowler Boats - http://www.phowlerboatcompany.com/


----------

